# double choix user sous automator



## jeannot31 (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous
je cherche la solution pour que l'utilisateur puisse intervenir sur un processus automator
, du style :
- si le user clique sur Ok il lance par exemple l'ouverture d'une appli

- si le user clique sur Annuler, il lance par exemple la fermeture de telle appli

j'ai essayé avec "demander une confirmation" ou avec "attendre une confirmation" mais 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur...
Merci d'avance et bon courage à tous
J


----------

